# davarm and I wrote a book together, about food preserving



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Last week Davarm and I published the project we've been working on for the last few months.

The book is on FREE kindle download today, Thursday January 24, 2013. Grab it while it's free!

http://amzn.to/XCpO0F

(It's also on Pam's free downloads today, so you can also get it from her list at http://www.pamspriderecommendations.com)

The first part of the book is these methods explained, along with information about what you need to do them: Canning, dehydrating, freezing, salting/brining, sugaring, smoking, pickling, and fermenting. We also mentioned other less-known methods using ash, oil, or honey.

The second part of the book takes each food and goes through all the methods you can use for that food. We started wtih beef/elk/venison, and worked our way through pork/bear, sheep/goat, rabbit, chicken, turkey, duck/goose, and fish. Then the dairy section: milk, butter, cheeses, cottage cheese, yogurt, and sour cream, and finally, eggs.

The way the book works is that you can click on a method in the table of contents, or a food, and it'll go right to that section. For example, if you're about to butcher chickens, or you've been fishing and caught a mess of fish, you can click right on that and find out all the ways we knew of to preserve that item.

Or say you're thinking about buying a dehydrator, smoker, or canner, you can click on that subject and read about it. Or maybe the SHTF and you have a freezer to empty!

In that case you might also want to buy the print version of the book to have on hand after the SHTF. It'll be available in another week, so watch Amazon.

The book also includes contributions by two other forum members. Find out who by buying the book, or downloading it free today!

If you don't have a kindle or a device that had a kindle reader such as a Tablet or Ipad, you can still download it on "Kindle for PC" by following the directions at Amazon. You can make a free "cloud reader" and then download the kindle books to your computer.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

thank you for making it free today


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I will have to wait for the print version.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm a good old fashion bibliophile. Will the book be available in book form/hard copy?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sweet!

Now I have more reading to do! :2thumb:


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Already grabbed it.

Ill park my Amazon review over here as well.

Thanks for the frreebie!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you know that today is National Belly Laugh Day? (I didn't either, but a friend posted it on Facebook this morning so it must be true)...this is my second belly laugh of the day! I saw that list this morning and I snagged your book just on the strength of the topic and the fact that Amazon didn't tell me I'd already purchased it....Might be a chilly day here in Kansas, but I'm having fun anyway!:2thumb:
Now that I KNOW who wrote it, I'll enjoy it that much more!

Oh, the first belly laugh? When I read the morning paper and saw the listing of celebrity birthdays, I saw that singer songwriter Becky Hobbs is 63 today. I remembered her from when we had cable 20+ years ago, and I saw her on TNN. Always liked her...anyway, I googled her to see what she's up to today, and saw her newest project was a tribute to Nancy Ward(Cherokee Beloved Woman), who we recently found out was one of my husbands ancestors...well, BH's bio said that Nancy Ward was also HER 5th great grandmother... so I had fun showing my husband one of his long lost cousins.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The book will be available in print by the end of the month, which is a week from today. I'll post on here when it's out.






.


----------



## willallen (Dec 3, 2012)

Sue, thanks so much for all your hard work and for making this book available to us. You are one of the contributors that makes this forum work!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Like ksmama, I picked it up this morning just from the title. Makes it a little more personal knowing where it came from. :2thumb:


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

gypsysue said:


> The book will be available in print by the end of the month, which is a week from today. I'll post on here when it's out.
> 
> .


Oh good! I was reading it while waiting to pick up my husband from work, and I was wondering how to can and keep the screen on at the same time. Print will be a blessing. Besides, it's easier to buy print books for gifting!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

You guys rock! I just nabbed it - haven't started reading it yet, but I know it will be great - you're both great sources of information on here. Not to mention that you're both also really great folks all around, but that has nothing to do with the book. 

Given the table of contents and what I know about the two of you, this will be a great reference book to have - I'll get the print version as well. Looks like that dairy section will be especially valuable - that's a topic that's not often covered.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks! I'm heading over to get it now.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sue did all the work, I just provided some info and did some experiments, my hats off to her!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am about 45% thru my first pass. Lots of good info here, much to absorb...getting inspired. I gotta have at least one print copy for myself and a friend. Looking forward to the next book..


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

meh. I missed this when it counted for free, oh well. I guess I'll see what Amazon does with the print copy. 

What do I have to do to get an autographed copy?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The print version is out now: http://amzn.to/10YAdpA

Amazon put the whole subtitle in with the title and it looks crappy on their sale page, but the printer did a good job with the book.

Autographed...well, you can mail me your book and then I'll mail it to David! I can order them at an author's discount from the printer but I have to pay them shipping (no free shipping from the printer) and then pay to ship it to you, so you wouldn't save money but it's do-able.

If anyone spots something we need to change or correct, we'd appreciate knowing. We want to make sure people have safe and accurate directions, especially since it involves food.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I missed the free book. :grumble:

It looks as though it is a good one too. I'll have to buy it once I have some money again.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

AuroraHawk said:


> I missed the free book. :grumble:
> 
> It looks as though it is a good one too. I'll have to buy it once I have some money again.


Don't worry, we'll have another free day soon, and I'll post on here ahead of time and give everyone notice.

We didn't expect people to LIE about it. Here's a review I found on our book this morning:

"Total waste of time. Entire book was "If I was going to try this here is how I'd do it" Or "I read a web site that said to do it this way." No firsthand experience in doing any tasks for food preservation. Very disappointing."

WHAT A LIE!!! I'm sure this will come as a surprise to Davarm, too. He and I spent weeks in our respective homes doing experiments and canning, drying, salting, etc. How can they say NO FIRSTHAND EXPERIENCE????

In addition to the last several weeks, you all know that Davarm and I have spent years and years preserving food!!! I am totally pissed, and it takes a lot to piss me off.

If any of you have READ the book and disagree with that reviewer, you could go over to Amazon and report the review as false. There's a place at the bottom of a review where you can click "report abuse".

There's also a place where it asks if you found this review helpful. If you think he's full of it, click "no".

I'm not asking any of you who have read the book to go leave a five-star review or any kind of review, but it would be NICE if more of you actually left reviews on books that you read. Not just ones I write.

But please leave reviews that are honest and that give real information, whether bad or good. If you found anything in our book that is less than good, let us know. It's really hard to get honest opinions from friends and family. We're not having ego issues; we would be willing to make changes to the book wherever necessary. It's easy to change and re-upload the book file.

And don't just say "it was a good book" or "it sucked". Tell why. I just read a really good book the other day about book reviews and that was one of the guy's complaints. One of the things he said is that the purpose of a book review isn't just to warn other people against buying a book. It also helps the author know what they could do better.

Well, I'm going to go outside and break something now! 
:gaah: :ignore:


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Just finished your book. Congrats on another fine job. Especially canning eggs. Been looking to can my quail eggs. My nurse is Philapino and brought me a can of them. I figured if they can do it I can do it. How much salt to water for the brine? I'm still recovering from triple bypass with copd complications. Blessed to be alive. Needless to say I'm on very restricted salt and fluid intake. I couldn't get clear if this is water bath or pressure canned?


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Posted my review just now, as well as a response to the nasty reviewer.

Hope I didn't sound too gushy


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, Cybergranny. I'm not sure whether the eggs are pressure or water-bath canned. Davarm will have to answer that one, since he's the one who does that. Some of the 'firsthand experience' one of us has! 

Now I'm getting the gripes that the government says it isn't safe to can some of these things! Yeah, well, the government says a lot of things aren't safe. Food safety isn't something you want to mess with, but follow all the directions carefully and use good cleanliness practices and I believe you'll be pretty safe. I realize that just because a lot of us have been doing this for years, it doesn't mean it's a good idea. 

At least I'm adamant about using a pressure canner instead of a water-bath canner for just about everything except high-acid fruits and cheese and butter. A lot of people out there still water-bath can veggies and meat. They're still alive to tell about it, but since I have both types of canners, I can't justify taking the chance in our case.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

gypsysue said:


> Thanks, Cybergranny. I'm not sure whether the eggs are pressure or water-bath canned. Davarm will have to answer that one, since he's the one who does that. Some of the 'firsthand experience' one of us has!
> 
> Now I'm getting the gripes that the government says it isn't safe to can some of these things! Yeah, well, the government says a lot of things aren't safe. Food safety isn't something you want to mess with, but follow all the directions carefully and use good cleanliness practices and I believe you'll be pretty safe. I realize that just because a lot of us have been doing this for years, it doesn't mean it's a good idea.
> 
> At least I'm adamant about using a pressure canner instead of a water-bath canner for just about everything except high-acid fruits and cheese and butter. A lot of people out there still water-bath can veggies and meat. They're still alive to tell about it, but since I have both types of canners, I can't justify taking the chance in our case.


Good thing we know the government knows everything...
I thought you did a fine job making it plain which canning method is best.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, ksmama. I missed your post earlier since I didn't notice it was on the next page. Sorry about that. 

Yep, we all sleep better at night knowing the government has our backs! :teehee:


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Thanks, Cybergranny. I'm not sure whether the eggs are pressure or water-bath canned. Davarm will have to answer that one, since he's the one who does that. Some of the 'firsthand experience' one of us has!
> 
> Now I'm getting the gripes that the government says it isn't safe to can some of these things! Yeah, well, the government says a lot of things aren't safe. Food safety isn't something you want to mess with, but follow all the directions carefully and use good cleanliness practices and I believe you'll be pretty safe. I realize that just because a lot of us have been doing this for years, it doesn't mean it's a good idea.
> 
> At least I'm adamant about using a pressure canner instead of a water-bath canner for just about everything except high-acid fruits and cheese and butter. A lot of people out there still water-bath can veggies and meat. They're still alive to tell about it, but since I have both types of canners, I can't justify taking the chance in our case.


Yup, my grandmother water bathed meats and everything else in this big ole oval, copper kettle. As for the durogatory comments, well, it's amazing to me how many people know just everything. The government has approved certain medicines too that are killing us. Take heart Sue, dust your hands off and hold your head high; they said a lot of false things about Jesus too.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

gypsysue said:


> Thanks, Cybergranny. I'm not sure whether the eggs are pressure or water-bath canned. Davarm will have to answer that one, since he's the one who does that. Some of the 'firsthand experience' one of us has!
> 
> Now I'm getting the gripes that the government says it isn't safe to can some of these things! Yeah, well, the government says a lot of things aren't safe. Food safety isn't something you want to mess with, but follow all the directions carefully and use good cleanliness practices and I believe you'll be pretty safe. I realize that just because a lot of us have been doing this for years, it doesn't mean it's a good idea.
> 
> At least I'm adamant about using a pressure canner instead of a water-bath canner for just about everything except high-acid fruits and cheese and butter. A lot of people out there still water-bath can veggies and meat. They're still alive to tell about it, but since I have both types of canners, I can't justify taking the chance in our case.


I think one reason some of us appreciate books like yours and those of Jackie Clay is that while pointing out the safety rules, you go on to encourage us to give it a whirl; get our feet wet, already. I finished your books and hers feeling like, 'hey, I CAN do this!' I don't get that from just anybody..


----------



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

Just ordered the book, will be here next week.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

ksmama10 said:


> I think one reason some of us appreciate books like yours and those of Jackie Clay is that while pointing out the safety rules, you go on to encourage us to give it a whirl; get our feet wet, already. I finished your books and hers feeling like, 'hey, I CAN do this!' I don't get that from just anybody..


Jackie Clay is an amazing person. I love reading anything she writes. She is so "real".  I consider it an honor that you find me to be even remotely as encouraging as Jackie is!

Laverne, I hope you find the book helpful. Thanks for ordering it.

Thank you to everyone, for your support and encouragement.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Last week Davarm and I published the project we've been working on for the last few months.
> 
> The book is on FREE kindle download today, Thursday January 24, 2013. Grab it while it's free!
> 
> ...


I was quite pleased to buy it on amazon a week ago.........I'm looking forward to the paperback.. good job on the book you two!


----------

